# Flights to UK



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

If you’re flying back to or via the UK for Xmas it’s worth checking that your flight has not been cancelled first. lane:

Today (Sunday) is the second day of no flights landing at Heathrow Airport because of snow and ice. 

Also, travel by car and rail here is pretty bad, I’m stuck in a small village in West Somerset at the moment, hopefully, inshallah, I’ll be meeting my wife on Tuesday at Heathrow.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

My wife was meant to be operating on flight BA 154 CAI-LHR today(Sunday) but it was cancelled. Tonights flight BA 155 LHR-CAI and Mondays BA154 is cancelled as well. Hopefully they can get Mondays nights BA155 out of LHR so they can fly some Expats back to UK and their families on Tuesday.
Only good thing my wife gets spend a extra couple of days here, enjoying time with the kids and the presents(Santa came early this year, as my wife will be operating LHR-DXB on Christmas day.)


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

There is 3 - 4 foot of snow where I am, pathetic.

The government has abandoned us yet they will want 20% VAT in January, NO traffic is moving.

I was having chest pain earlier from all the stress all I could do is go to bed


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> There is 3 - 4 foot of snow where I am, pathetic.
> 
> The government has abandoned us yet they will want 20% VAT in January, NO traffic is moving.
> 
> I was having chest pain earlier from all the stress all I could do is go to bed


You think that's stress...........just wait till you get to Egypt.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> You think that's stress...........just wait till you get to Egypt.


Was thinking same myself englands piece of cake compared to here but am still here so not complaing.
But must admit get a bit irked when See all this oh I miss Egypt etc, and I remember back ,most could not wait to get on the planes back, either with or without husbands and hated everything about this country.then they miss it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Was thinking same myself englands piece of cake compared to here but am still here so not complaing.
> But must admit get a bit irked when See all this oh I miss Egypt etc, and I remember back ,most could not wait to get on the planes back, either with or without husbands and hated everything about this country.then they miss it!




I don´t


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus said:


> There is 3 - 4 foot of snow where I am, pathetic.
> 
> The government has abandoned us yet they will want 20% VAT in January, NO traffic is moving.
> 
> I was having chest pain earlier from all the stress all I could do is go to bed


I'd literally PAY for some white clean snow right now, it's just cold but no damn snow!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don´t


When I go to uk on hols don't miss Cairo a bit , but same other way round when here don't miss uk either.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

It doesn't look good for flights to LHR. BA has cancelled all domestic and short haul, and are reviewing long haul, its -7 and they are expecting 15cm of snow this afternoon at both LHR and LGW.
LHR-CAI tonight is cancelled as well as CAI-LHR tomorrow.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> It doesn't look good for flights to LHR. BA has cancelled all domestic and short haul, and are reviewing long haul, its -7 and they are expecting 15cm of snow this afternoon at both LHR and LGW.
> LHR-CAI tonight is cancelled as well as CAI-LHR tomorrow.




thanks for the updates,:clap2:


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> It doesn't look good for flights to LHR. BA has cancelled all domestic and short haul, and are reviewing long haul, its -7 and they are expecting 15cm of snow this afternoon at both LHR and LGW.
> LHR-CAI tonight is cancelled as well as CAI-LHR tomorrow.


Egyptair/BMI landed at Heathrow early this afternoon. Hopefully they will make it again tomorrow. :clap2:


----------

